# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Πρόβλημα με 'Freebsd Server Configuration'

## harrylaos

Θα ηθελα να μαθω πως ρυθμιζω τα κοννεκτιονς στο freebsd γιατι μετα τα 1000 κατι παθαινει ο Απατσι και τρελενεται.

Ξερει κανεις κατι?
Εχει καποιος καποιο edited config file για τον απατσι?

*Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (10:49,28/07/07): Αλλάχθηκε ό τίτλος στα ελληνικά....ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΟΧΙ ΓΚΡΙΚΛΙΣ....!*

----------


## sotirisk

για δες στο /etc/httpd.conf

----------


## racer

Google search: NMBCLUSTERS

----------


## harrylaos

1024 Ευχαριστω Παιδες!!!! (και παραπανω)
Να στε καλα!

----------

